# Problem mit Frontpanel-Anschluss Thermaltake Spedo & Asus P7P55D PRO



## AlpineRider (25. September 2009)

*//EDIT
Problem gelöst. Ursache:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...altake-spedo-asus-p7p55d-pro.html#post1138379

Grüß euch, werte Forumskollegen und -kolleginnen!

Gestern habe ich die letzten Komponenten meines neuen PCs bekommen und hab mich natürlich gleich ans Zusammenbauen gemacht. Alles funktioniert bis jetzt perfekt, Stabilitätstest mit Prime95 war ebenfalls zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Allerdings bereitet mir der Anschluss für die Power LED Kopfzerbrechen.

Ich möchte die Power LED meines Thermaltake Spedo (VI90001N2Z) Gehäuses an mein ASUS P7P55D Pro, P55 Mainboard anschließen.

*Asus sieht für das Mainboard einen breiteren Power LED Anschluss vor (so breit wie ein 3 Pin, aber nur mit 2 Pins). Mein Power LED Anschluss ist aber nur so breit wie ein 2 Pin Anschluss.*

Das Handbuch schreibt folgendes (es handelt sich um die *PLED* links oben am Anschluss):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Anschluss am Mainboard sieht ebenfalls aus wie im Handbuch abgebildet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus legt eine Art Adapterblock bei um das leichte Abnehmen der Front-Panel-Anschlüsse zu erleichter. Der Adapter hat exakt dieselben Anschlüsse wie am Mainboard.
Allerdings sieht der Adapter sowie die Anschlüsse am Mainboard so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von unten sieht das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sagt/schreibt mir, dass ich nur einen dummen Fehler irgendwo habe und die Lösung in Wirklichkeit ganz einfach ist...

@ Mods:
Falls ich das falsche Unterforum erwischt haben sollte, bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung und den Thread zu verschieben.


----------



## Maggats (25. September 2009)

du hast keinen fehler gemacht, der stecker am gehäuse ist einfach falsch. haste vielleicht noch ein altes gehäuse, wo du den richtigen stecker rausklauen kannst? 

ansonsten besorge dir den passenden stecker und löte ihn an. hab gerade gestern meinen letzten pled stecker verlötet, sonst hätt ich dir auch einen schicken können. 

alternative, wenn du keinen stecker hast: 

die powerled kabel direkt an den adapter löten, bisschen schrumpfschlauch drüber und fertig.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

Ebenso könnte man vorsichtig mit einer Zange den Anschluß am Adapter in die Richtige Poition biegen - mit viel Gefühl.
Oder wenn Du eine wirklich scharfe Klinge hast, den HDD-Led Stecker in der Mitte teilen.


----------



## AlpineRider (25. September 2009)

Maggats schrieb:


> du hast keinen fehler gemacht, der stecker am gehäuse ist einfach falsch. haste vielleicht noch ein altes gehäuse, wo du den richtigen stecker rausklauen kannst?



Ein  an euch Beide. Der Weg ist schon richtig, allerdings hat das Ergebnis leider noch immer nicht funktioniert. Mehr dazu aber etwas später.

Genau auf diesen Gedanken bin ich zusammen mit GoZoU (vielen dank für deine Hilfe, Kumpel) gekommen.

Aus meinem alten Chieftec Gehäuse, das vor sich hingammelt, habe ich sodann einen richtigen Stecker rausgenommen und ihn in das Thermaltake Spedo eingesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer, weiß/schwarz kommt an Masse bzw. der Pfeil am Stecker deutet ebenfalls auf Masse.
Dann hab ich den Stecker angesteckt, den Netzstecker ins Netzteil und das Netzteil an ... und .... *PUFF* ... Die Sicherung im Stromkasten hat den Stromkreis für mein Zimmer lahm gelegt.

Wenn ich den Stecker umdrehe um eine falsche Polung zu korrigieren, dann startet zwar der PC, aber das Licht bleibt dennoch aus. Somit war die Sicherung-Schaltet-Ab-Polung schon "richtig".

Daraufhin hab ich das Kabel, welches zur LED führt kontrolliert. Die Isolierungen sind ok, kein Kurzschluss kann dort entstehen.

Die LED hab ich auch rausgenommen und mir angesehen ... eine stinknormale 5mm LED, wie ich sie auch noch vorrätig habe. Die Verlötung samt Schrumpfschlauch sieht makellos aus. Also an der LED liegt's glaub ich auch nicht.

Was kann das sein? Ein Defekt am Mainboard? Soll ich zum Händler gehen und die Power LED mal an ein anderes Mainboard anschließen? Oder hat jemand noch einen Tipp parat?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

Also im Allgemeinen bewirkt ne "falsche" Polung einer LED nicht, dass die Sicherung im Hauptsicherungskasten rausfliegt.

Die LED kann durchaus auch defekt sein. Verbinde die LED doch mal mit ne 1.5V Batterie. Da sollte die doch mal aufglimmen.


----------



## AlpineRider (25. September 2009)

*PROBLEM GELÖST !
*
Steinigt mich bitte nicht, aber die Ursache war letztenendes ein überlasteter Stromverteiler. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich das lustig oder traurig finden soll   

In chronologischer Reihenfolge:

Um das Mainboard zu testen, hätte ich die anliegende Spannung an den PLED-Pins messen müssen. So ein Messgerät steht mir derzeit allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.

Also habe ich -danke an Scorpioking78- mit einer Batterie die LED gemessen. Anfangs habe ich allerdings eine LED aus meinem Bestand hergenommen. Eine 1,5 V Batterie hat nicht gereicht, mit einer 4,5 V Batterie ging es dann schon.

Also habe ich meinen äußerst improvisorischen LED-Tester (würde ich zum Nachmachen nicht empfehlen!) an die PLED des Gehäuses angeschossen und siehe da, es funktioniert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also habe ich die PLED wieder an das Mainboard angeschlossen und wollte es noch einmal wagen .... *ZACK* Sicherung geflogen.

Hrmpf.... PLED wieder raus, am Montag werde ich die anliegende Spannung an den Pins vom Mainboard testen, ich werd's auch ohne PLED überleben.

PLED ausgenommen, PC angeschlossen, Netzteil an ... *POFF* ... Sicherung geflogen. _"Bitte was? Die PLED is doch schon draußen! Wieso fliegt mir jetzt die Sicherung?"_
Also habe ich, eher zufällig als bewusst, alle anderen Stecker aus der Steckdosenleiste rausgezogen (Soundanlage, USB-Verteiler, Externe HDD) und dann den Versuch gewagt, nochmals die PLED ans Mainboard anzuschließen ... und siehe da:

SIE LEUCHTET!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich den PC und den Monitor an einen eigenen 3-Fach-Verteiler angeschlossen und den Rest auf den großen Verteiler.

Danke an Scorpioking78, Maggats and last but not least, GoZoU, die mir beigestanden sind und geholfen haben (Reihenfolge der Nennung zufällig).


----------

